# What would prevent LE from using an additional tool in unsolved crimes?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

What would prevent LE from using an additional tool in unsolved crimes?

There is a forensic tool available, of which many may not be aware, where information that could prove to be useful in an investigation can be revealed through what is known as Reverse Speech. A brief explanation of Reverse Speech is that it is messages from the unconscious mind embedded backward into speech. Reverse Speech is revealed when listening to a recording of someone talking, and reversing the audio. Amongst the gibberish, speech reversals occur on average about every 20 seconds. Unlike a polygraph test, speech reversals come from our unconscious mind. There currently is no known way consciously for someone to manipulate what is produced, and therefore can be deemed as highly reliable. Speech reversals will add to information left out in normal speech, negate forward speech with the truth if a lie is told, and reveal how one truly feels about a subject. A speech reversal can occur even if someone is talking about one subject, but thinking of another.

On the surface reverse speech is much like an ultimate truth detector. Its uses in law enforcement alone are fantastic. It can reveal the location of missing evidence and the motives for a crime. It can reveal the guilt or innocence of a suspect.

I have posted short videos on You Tube with the reverse speech highlights of a few cases in the news. The link below is to my main page on You Tube. I have more in depth audio from these, and more information about reverse speech on my website.

You Tube link: YouTube - ShawnHS - Backward State

My website link: http://www.backwardstate.com

Before the attacks begin as to the validity of reverse speech, I would like to state upfront something for skeptics to consider. The 3 common things I get from people that can't be bothered to actually research the phenomena of reverse speech is that; others are prompted by what a reversal is by reading what it says, one can hear whatever they want in the gibberish of a reversal, and I leave things out that slant the findings. For those in the lazy category, I say judge by the results. Also for the same individuals, if you were wrongfully accused of a crime and all conventional means were exhausted to exonerate you, your speech reversals indicate you are innocent, and 50 some odd speech reversals on someone else that indicated their guilt were available, would you expect LE to look into the reversals of them as being a suspect, or ignore both of your reverse speech statements as nonsense? For those that are willing to spend the time to research the phenomena, I welcome an intelligent debate about it. Most importantly, I'm curious to know the thoughts of those in LE as to my opening question.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

ShawnHS said:


> What would prevent LE from using an additional tool in unsolved crimes?...I'm curious to know the thoughts of those in LE as to my opening question.


Its not up to the police, its up to the courts. If it is not scientifically valid and can hold muster in court, it isn't used.

No need for debate


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Crvtte65 said:


> Its not up to the police, its up to the courts. If it is not scientifically valid and can hold muster in court, it isn't used.No need for debate


Perhaps my question isn't worded correctly. I'm not questioning why it isn't used in court. Polygraph test aren't used in court either, but they are one of the first tools LE reaches for when trying to determine if someone should be looked at closer or not in an investigation. If an investigator had information revealed from a speech reversal, should there be a reason why they would not want to use a speech reversal as another tool for gaining further insight?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> I listened to a Led Zeppelin album backwards once and when I woke up I was all covered with Ranch dressing. Wearing a tutu. In a barnyard.
> 
> Never again, let me tell you, never again...


Stairway to heaven right?

http://jeffmilner.com/backmasking.htm
this is freaky!


----------

